# Объявления > Всяко-разно > Продам >  советская ткань байка, большие советские игрушки

## добжик

продам ткань байка двусторонняя голубого цвета, есть метров 35, цена 20грн за метр. Большие игрушки советских времён лев 150грн, собака 40грн. Вложение 6150394Вложение 6150395Вложение 6150396Вложение 6150397

----------


## добжик

ап

---------- Сообщение добавлено  26.05.2013 в 01:04 ----------

ап

----------


## добжик

ап

----------


## добжик

ап

----------


## добжик

ап

----------


## добжик

ап

----------


## добжик

ап

----------


## добжик

ап

----------


## добжик

ап

----------


## добжик

ап

----------


## добжик

ап

----------


## добжик

ап

----------


## Кокс-

какая ширина ткани

----------


## добжик

> какая ширина ткани


  1м

----------


## добжик

ап

----------


## добжик

ап

----------


## добжик

ап

----------


## добжик

ап

----------


## ЛЕНАruda

номер телефона в личку пож

----------


## добжик

ап

----------


## добжик

ап и торг

----------


## добжик

ап

----------


## добжик

ап

----------


## KETTI

Почём байку отдадите?

----------


## добжик

> Почём байку отдадите?


 по 15грн за метр

----------


## добжик

ап

----------


## добжик

ап

----------


## Kovrik

еще есть ткань байковая? где можно купить у вас ее?

----------


## добжик

ап

----------


## добжик

ап

----------


## добжик

ап

----------


## добжик

ап, байка по 15грн. за метр, собака 25грн.

----------


## добжик

ап

----------


## добжик

ап

----------


## добжик

ап

----------


## добжик

ап и новая цена байки за 1 метр 20грн.

----------


## добжик

всё на котовского

----------


## добжик

байка продана

----------

